# :: ECS Tuning :: Wagner Tuning Performance Intercoolers and Intake Manifolds



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Wagner Tuning has been developing and producing high-quality engine parts, such as intake manifolds, exhaust manifolds, downpipes, and intercooler kits in Germany since 2002. 

Recent technology advancements along with years of experience ensure optimum performance and highest manufacturing precision.





Click HERE for your Audi 8V A3/S3 1.8T/2.0T(2015+)

Click HERE for your Audi 8P A3 2.0T (2006-2013)

Click HERE for your Audi allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Click HERE for your Audi B5 S4 (2000-2002)

Click HERE for your Audi B8 A4/A5 2.0T (2008-2016)

Click HERE for your Audi MK1 TT 1.8T (2000-2006)

Click HERE for your Audi MK2 TT 2.0T (2008-2014)

Click HERE for your Audi TTS (2009-2014)​


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you want up To 178% more cooling surface and 158% more volume in your intercooler? 

Click HERE for your Audi 8V A3/S3 1.8T/2.0T(2015+)

Click HERE for your Audi 8P A3 2.0T (2006-2013)

Click HERE for your Audi allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Click HERE for your Audi B5 S4 (2000-2002)

Click HERE for your Audi B8 A4/A5 2.0T (2008-2016)

Click HERE for your Audi MK1 TT 1.8T (2000-2006)

Click HERE for your Audi MK2 TT 2.0T (2008-2014)

Click HERE for your Audi TTS (2009-2014)


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Proven performance from Wagner Tuning, why be cooled by anyone else?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tons of Wagner intercoolers are in stock waiting for you!*


----------

